# 1981 Lotus Mixte



## bikemonkey (Dec 1, 2019)

CL in Raleigh, NC

_Features: high-quality Cr-Mo Tange Champion frame with forged drop outs, Shimano 600 Arabesque FD, RD and shifters, Shimano center pull caliper brakes, Sugino Supermaxy crank, Chrome tipped front fork, Sakae – Custom / SR – Road Champion headset_


----------

